
Nick Ciubotariu (Director Amazon Drive) - alexval
http://nickciubotariu.com/
======
dang
HN is for stories that gratify intellectual curiosity—not this kind of
curiosity. Please don't post like this here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

